# Guess who's back?



## Cevalic (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure if anyone out there remembers me, and I don't see that many familiar names.  Just wanted to say hi and that I'll be poking my head in on a more regular basis.


----------



## Henry (Feb 24, 2003)

Not sure if I remember you too well, but welcome back, anyway!


----------



## Darkness (Feb 24, 2003)

Your name seems familiar to me but I can't remember specifics.

But anyway - welcome back!


----------



## Knight Otu (Feb 24, 2003)

I'm sure that I've seen your name around here. 

Welcome back!


----------



## A2Z (Feb 24, 2003)

I remember Cevalic. I bought some Planescape stuff off him. Welcome back!


----------



## Cevalic (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks for the hello guys.  Did you ever get to use that planescape stuff A2Z?


----------



## Airwolf (Feb 25, 2003)

Welcome back Cevalic!!


----------



## Morrus (Feb 25, 2003)

I remember you!  Welcome back!


----------



## Cevalic (Feb 25, 2003)

Now there are some faces I remember.  Looks like things are still going strong around here Morrus.  Keep up the great job!


----------



## The It's Man (Feb 27, 2003)

This place is addictive isn't? Welcome back


----------



## Cevalic (Feb 27, 2003)

VERY addictive.  I've spent a few hours in two days on this site.  That's one of the reasons I left in the first place.  Once I get started reading threads, it seems I never stop.  Oh well.  I can make the time.  I wonder if Morrus slips some kind of visual nicotine into the site...


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Feb 27, 2003)

Kotter? Is that who is back?

What do I win?

SD


----------



## Cevalic (Feb 27, 2003)

Close Sagan, but unfortunately Kotter isn't back yet.  I'm still waiting for him to show up and DM but I don't think he's going to.  The least he could do is call and let us know that he wasn't coming...


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 28, 2003)

Cevalic said:
			
		

> *Not sure if anyone out there remembers me, and I don't see that many familiar names.  Just wanted to say hi and that I'll be poking my head in on a more regular basis. *




Yo yo yo ... rapmaster Cevalic is in tha hizouse!

(Um, did I say that right?)

If I'm recalling correctly you're the guy who wrote the Munchkin's Paradise rap for one of my April Fool's editions, right?  Let me check...

Ah yes, here we go (loads slowly):

http://66.34.111.89/eric/archive/aprilfools2001.htm

Good times, good times...


----------



## Darkness (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Re: Guess who's back?*



			
				EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Good times, good times... *



Indeed... 
Heh. The Bullywug book was very cool, too, BTW.


----------



## tleilaxu (Feb 28, 2003)

slim shady?


----------



## Cevalic (Feb 28, 2003)

Wow.  Someone actually remembered the rap.  And it was none other than Mr. Noah himself.  Greetings SiteFather, how's it been going?


----------



## Ashwyn (Feb 28, 2003)

tleilaxu said:
			
		

> *slim shady? *



Again?


----------



## Sagan Darkside (Feb 28, 2003)

Cevalic said:
			
		

> *Greetings SiteFather, how's it been going? *




Don't get him started- all he does these days is sit on his front porch rocking chair with a shotgun across his lap- accusing all of us of spying on him for the government.

He has cracked, I tell you, cracked.

SD


----------



## EricNoah (Feb 28, 2003)

Hey, it's not paranoia if they really ARE out to get you!

And Cevalic -- I'm doing fine, thanks for asking.


----------



## Psionicist (Feb 28, 2003)

Cevalic. I know who you are. Welcome back!


----------



## Mark CMG (Mar 1, 2003)

Welcome back, Cevalic!


----------

